
Ask HN: Ideas and Getting 'Stuck' - inquiryaccount
Hi HN<p>How does the community take an idea and prevent themselves from getting stuck or even better, how to &#x27;unstuck&#x27; yourselves to be able to move beyond and work on a side project?
======
saradhi
> "getting stuck or even better"

This ain't stop with one. To me, it's just I already lost interest in the
current one because my sense felt (or I realized) this is not as worth as what
I thought when started. It's okay to move on rather than being stubborn. Since
2017, as a solo developer, I launched 5 projects. Now, most of the time, I'm
working on only 2 projects (90-10 split) along side my full time, not a
developer.

Also, I was never stuck at an idea phase, I do extensive Google search to
validate the idea and readily jump on buying a domain as a commitment to turn
idea into the product, with a landing page deployed with in 2 days.

------
soonnow
Heres a bunch of ideas.

1) Reduce your ego. Your are not the project or the ideas that went into it.
It's ok to take a step back and revise decisions. It can help to document the
factors that went into a decision.

2) For me reading a book that actively engages your brain can help. Let's say
a book about software architecture or creativity can do it. Brainy books can
take your mind out of that dead-end.

3) Go for a walk, or for a run. Put on a podcast. Allow yourself to will drift
away. Which is ok, there's not going to be a test.

------
giantg2
If you are really stuck, move it to your backlog and make some notes about why
you are stuck. Then go do something else - a hobby, a project, etc. Sometimes
the answer will come to you while doing something else. Otherwise, revisit it
in a couple weeks or months.

